# Big problems at Celebrity Resorts???



## Jennie (Aug 29, 2009)

The following information has been posted on various Yahoo groups.
If it has already been discussed on TUG, could you please link us to it.

Subject: [Celebrityresortsow ners] Rumor or Fact?
To: Celebrityresortsowners@yahoogroups. com
Date: Saturday, August 29, 2009, 5:57 PM

A Palm Coast owner does a great job at keeping other owners informed about events at Celebrity Palm Coast. I'm copying and pasting the content of an e-mail received yesterday which I found very interesting and something we, as owners, need to keep an eye on. Please read: 

Dear Owners,

I recently got a letter from an owner at the Harbor Club. It contained 2 pieces of news which could be very important.

1. There was a notice from the Court Clerk's office in Flagler County that Royal Bank of Canada has filed a real property mortgage foreclosure notice against Celebrity Resorts, First Harbor Club Development, Neil Meyers, Florida Fun Attractions, Inc., First Continental Corp., First Leisure Corp., et al. 
The case number is #2009 CA 001747. 
THIS MUST BE CHECKED OUT !!!!!!!!!! 

I went to my local RBC office and the Court Clerk's office but got no help. They said to check in Flagler County. 
I don't know how the Meyers could take out a mortgage on our property without notifying us. (I don't put it past them.) If so, where did the money go, except in their pockets.

2. A separate newspaper article reported that Daytona Beach Shores has been closed and also has a foreclosure lawsuit. This was a Celebrity Resort's managed property (listed in RCI) and the records said it was owned by Clearwater based American Vacation Resorts, Inc. I am trying to check this company and the earlier ones listed with a lawyer to find out what they are and who runs them. I know the Meyers use many corporate names.

JUST FOUND OUT: American is a Meyers Company incorporated in Delaware and filed as a foreign corporation able to transact business in Florida. They use the Orlando address?


These two could be serious developments. We could be out of our timeshares. Any of you who bought points, could be out twice, since I was told that in a bankruptcy your points are lost. You need a timeshare to draw points.

I wouldn't put it past the Meyers to let the bank foreclose on us, then the Meyers could bid for themselves on the property at a foreclosure distress sale and take it over free and clear.

Could someone or a group of people in Palm Coast, go to the court clerk's office, and the Royal Bank of Canada office and ask questions?? Maybe, you could also ask questions of the new property manager, Lewis Gordon. I don't expect that calling the Celebrity office in Orlando will help. They don't answer questions, return phone calls, or respond to letters. For those of you who were at last March meeting, the Celebrity rep, Sandra Adamski, Director of Resort Operations, never responded to the list of questions she asked me to leave with her. 

I understand that Palm Coast is having real estate problems in general, but this foreclosure might be part of a scam and when we know the facts maybe an official or state office will listen to us.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I would say true


 2009 CA 001747 RBC BANK VS. CELEBRITY RESORTS OF PALM COAST  

File Date 07/10/2009 Case Status  OPEN Case Status Date 07/10/2009 
    Case Disposition UNDISPOSED Case Disposition Date 




Party Information 
Party Name Party Alias(es) Party Type Attorney(s) Attorney Phone 
RBC BANK   PLAINTIFF  KIPNIS, ALAN G     


CELEBRITY RESORTS OF PALM COAST   DEFENDANT   
FIRST HARBOR CLUB DEVELOPMENT   DEFENDANT   
MEYERS, NEIL S   DEFENDANT   
FLORIDA FUN ATTRACTIONS, INC   DEFENDANT   
FIRST CONTINENTAL CORP   DEFENDANT   
DOES 1-10, JOHN   DEFENDANT   
FIRST LEISURE CORP   DEFENDANT   



Financial Entries 
Receipt #  Date  Received From  Amount Paid  
85494  07/10/2009  KIPNIS, ALAN G.  20.00   

  Payment  
PENDING VALIDATION  -20.00   
CHECK  20.00   
PENDING VALIDATION  20.00   

   Fee  
HOLDING/DEPOSIT  20.00   




Receipt #  Date  Received From  Amount Paid  
85491  07/10/2009  KIPNIS, ALAN G.  1,960.00   

  Payment  
PENDING VALIDATION  -1,960.00   
CHECK  1,960.00   
PENDING VALIDATION  1,960.00   

   Fee  
FEE MANDATORY  1,960.00   




Receipt #  Date  Received From  Amount Paid  
85487  07/10/2009  KIPNIS, ALAN G.  -1,980.00   

  Payment  
PENDING VALIDATION  -1,980.00   

   Fee  
FEE MANDATORY  -1,957.50   
HOLDING/DEPOSIT  -22.50   




Receipt #  Date  Received From  Amount Paid  
85471  07/10/2009  KIPNIS, ALAN G.  1,980.00   

  Payment  
PENDING VALIDATION  1,980.00   

   Fee  
HOLDING/DEPOSIT  22.50   
FEE MANDATORY  1,957.50   


Docket Entries 

Date  Text    
07/27/2009  AFFIDAVIT OF SERVICE-NONSERVED NEIL S MEYERS (DEFENDANT);     
07/27/2009  AFFIDAVIT OF DILIGENT SEARCH NEIL S MEYERS (DEFENDANT);     
07/27/2009  AFFIDAVIT OF SERVICE-SERVED 07/13/09 FLORIDA FUN ATTRACTIONS, INC (DEFENDANT);     
07/27/2009  AFFIDAVIT OF SERVICE-SERVED 07/13/09 CELEBRITY RESORTS OF PALM COAST (DEFENDANT);     
07/27/2009  AFFIDAVIT OF SERVICE-SERVED 07/13/09 FIRST CONTINENTAL CORP (DEFENDANT);     
07/27/2009  AFFIDAVIT OF SERVICE-SERVED 07/13/09 FIRST LEISURE CORP (DEFENDANT);     
07/10/2009  LIS PENDENS CHECK REQUEST     
07/10/2009  LIS PENDENS DEPOSIT Receipt: 85494 Date: 07/10/2009     
07/10/2009  SUMMONS ISSUED FIRST LEISURE CORP (DEFENDANT);     
07/10/2009  SUMMONS ISSUED NEIL S MEYERS (DEFENDANT);     
07/10/2009  SUMMONS ISSUED FLORIDA FUN ATTRACTIONS, INC (DEFENDANT);     
07/10/2009  SUMMONS ISSUED FIRST CONTINENTAL CORP (DEFENDANT);     
07/10/2009  SUMMONS ISSUED CELEBRITY RESORTS OF PALM COAST (DEFENDANT);     
07/10/2009  NOTICE OF LIS PENDENS     
07/10/2009  CIVIL COVER SHEET REAL PROPERTY/MORTGAGE FORECLOSURE     
07/10/2009  LIS PENDENS DEPOSIT Receipt: 85471 Date: 07/10/2009 Receipt 85471 reversed by 85487 on 07/10/2009.     
07/10/2009  CIRCUIT CIVIL FILING FEES (SUMMONS) Receipt: 85471 Date: 07/10/2009 Receipt 85471 reversed by 85487 on 07/10/2009. Receipt: 85491 Date: 07/10/2009     
07/10/2009  CIRC CIV ADDITIONAL DEFENDANT > 5 FEE Receipt: 85471 Date: 07/10/2009 Receipt 85471 reversed by 85487 on 07/10/2009. Receipt: 85491 Date: 07/10/2009     
07/10/2009  RPMF $250,001 OR MORE Receipt: 85471 Date: 07/10/2009 Receipt 85471 reversed by 85487 on 07/10/2009. Receipt: 85491 Date: 07/10/2009     
07/10/2009  CASE ASSIGNED TO JUDGE ZAMBRANO     
07/10/2009  COMPLAINT FOR FORECLOSURE OF MORTGAGE, FUTURE ADVANCE AND SECURITY AGREEMENT AND SUIT UPON GUARANTEES


----------



## theo (Aug 30, 2009)

It's really quite remarkable to me that Celebrity Resorts seems infinitely able to create and /or worsen a whole laundry list of problems at virtually each and every facility with which they become associated. 
The Meyers and their buddies must be real pieces of work...


----------



## barndweller (Aug 30, 2009)

The situation at Hanalei Bay is really a mess. The resort is still a paradise but Celebrity and the previous management have depleted all the funds and the books are in a huge mess. These sleezy companies are what give timeshare a bad name. They are Madoff clones, white collar criminals and should be sent to prison. They are scum. I would run at full speed away from anything they are involved in.


----------



## Civil (Sep 11, 2009)

I dumped my Celebrity Orlando Spas property over the summer. I just got my letter stating I was no longer obligated for the timeshare, woo hoo! I did not get much for it, but I don't care. The company overall gave me a bad feeling, and after reading your post, I feel I made the right decision.


----------



## Mrs B (Nov 16, 2009)

*Celebrity Resort - Palm Coast, Florida*

Jennie,

Thank you so much for all the information on Celebrity Resorts. My husband and I are owners - deeded property of one week, floating - at the Palm Coast Resort.  While the resort is the prettiest I've seen in a long time, the company is a sham. We were there the week of November 7-14, 2009. Left after just three days, becuase of their selling tactics. I want to sell, rent, give away or donate the deed to charity and be done with this company - never to hear from them again. 

If you should have any more information or hear about it from anyone, please keep us informed.  We live in Baltimore, Maryland and very seldom get any information about what's going on - except for the bill for the tax and maintenance fee.  They never fail to send that!!!!  

Thank you again.


----------



## sadamski (Oct 29, 2010)

Sandra Adamski was no longer at Celebrity Resorts a week after the Owners meeting; your calls should have been forwarded to the administrative assistant or a member services representative.  I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## theo (Oct 29, 2010)

*Huh???*



sadamski said:


> Sandra Adamski was no longer at Celebrity Resorts a week after the Owners meeting; your calls should have been forwarded to the administrative assistant or a member services representative.  I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.



The last post preceding the above quoted post was actually placed nearly a year ago now.
Accordingly, to what on earth does the vague new (above quoted) post make reference???    

It's no secret that Celebrity Resorts filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy in March of 2010, but I'm baffled by a post from "out of the blue" from and / or in regard to a Sandra Adamski, a name to which there has been absolutely *no* reference or mention of any kind anywhere or at any time within this thread.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree out of the Blue, but did you notice the name of the poster is the name that was offered in the post with a "don't call me anymore" reference.


----------



## theo (Nov 1, 2010)

*Good catch...*



Sandy Lovell said:


> I agree out of the Blue, but did you notice the name of the poster is the name that was offered in the post with a "don't call me anymore" reference.



Thanks. I missed that, but belatedly found the name in a search after reading your post.

I certainly can't (and don't) blame anyone for wanting to disassociate themselves as thoroughly as possible from the likes of Celebrity Resorts and the Myers bunch...


----------

